# [RISOLTO] Problemi con MATE e con la voce Arresta del menu

## loxdegio

Buongiorno ragazzi... Sono nuovo ma uso già da qualche mese gentoo... Ho posto un problema nella sezione internazionale, ma non ho ancora ottenuto risposta.

Il problema non è così grave in realtà, ma mi scoccia un pochino dover sempre spegnere il PC tramite il terminale. Se qualcuno ha un'idea di una possibile soluzione vi lascio il link all'altra discussione giusto per non duplicare. Grazie in anticipo per l'eventuale aiuto

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-983226.html?sid=0e069ae70ad1317ec179af16c8432857Last edited by loxdegio on Mon Feb 10, 2014 10:04 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## sabayonino

ciao 

potresti aver bisogno del pacchetto sys-power/acpi (se non è già installato, anche se noto che acpi è presente nelle USE)

è avviato ?

```
# /etc/init.d/acpid start
```

```
# rc-update add acpid default
```

configurazione kernel per gestione energetica e power : https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/ACPI

noto che hai impostato "atom" ... presumo sia un eeepc. anche per questa tipologia di processorie/pc ci sono pacchetti (e comfigurazioni)  specifici

----------

## loxdegio

Ciao  :Very Happy:  Intanto grazie per la risposta... Come ho detto il problema non è lo spegnimento in sé, in quanto se uso i comandi poweroff, shutdown, halt o reboot da terminale la macchina si spegne/riavvia correttamente (da ciò deduco una configurazione del kernel corretta, anche perché fatta da un generico con localmodconfig, e tutti i necessari pacchetti installati)... Il mio problema è sul DE che non visualizza l'opzione "Arresta..." nel menu. Comunque sì confermo che è un Netbook EeePC e in caso puoi darmi qualche suggerimento sulle possibili configurazioni specifiche?

PS: AHAHAHAH Non avevo notato fossi tu Sabayonino... Ti ringrazio ancora per gli enormi aiuti che mi hai dato per Sabayon che ora mi hanno permesso di passare alla più ottimizzata progenitrice  :Wink: 

----------

## sabayonino

uhm .. così su due piedi , nellìoverlay di MATE  http://gpo.zugaina.org/Overlays/mate/mate-base

...forse ti manca qualche componente per la gestione corretta del menu

non c'è molta roba per cui non dovresti aver problemi a trovare/provare qualcosa se ti manca

PS :   :Very Happy:   immagino tu sia passato nel SM-forum ... con quale nick ?

----------

## loxdegio

 *sabayonino wrote:*   

> uhm .. così su due piedi , nellìoverlay di MATE  http://gpo.zugaina.org/Overlays/mate/mate-base
> 
> ...forse ti manca qualche componente per la gestione corretta del menu
> 
> non c'è molta roba per cui non dovresti aver problemi a trovare/provare qualcosa se ti manca
> ...

 

Ero iscritto nel forum ufficiale di Sabayon... Il nick è sempre lo stesso  :Wink:  mi ci sono affezionato ormai XD

EDIT: Mi hanno risposto di là con una possibile soluzione... Appena posso provo e aggiungo [RISOLTO] al titolo

----------

## loxdegio

OK Quanto al menu "Arresta..." ho risolto sostituendo OpenRC con Systemd, ma ora mi trovo ad affrontare un altro problema: ora ho il sistema tutto in inglese e non c'è modo di modificare la lingua... A meno che non debba impostare in qualche modo localectl??

EDIT: risolto installando il pacchetto sys-firmware/intel-ucode non so se fosse effettivamente quello, ma pare che ora il locale funzioni  :Very Happy:  Chiudo e metto risolto

----------

